# brake controller what is good?



## JimVT

I plan on replacing my controller and don't want any junk. what do you recommend?
I have a f250 and tow 11,000 lb trailer
thanks














/


----------



## pixie

I've had good luck with Tekonsha.


----------



## Av8r3400

I installed one of these a little while back.  The best damn brake control I have ever used.  Period.  I should have gotten one of these years ago.

My rig is 18k gross.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got a basic Reese brake controller and it worked fine for our trip. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

I'll pile on and recommend the Tekonsha.

Wish you posted this 2 weeks ago.  I traded in a truck leaving a nice Tekonsha prodigy in the old truck.  _The new truck comes with controller built in._


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've got a basic Reese brake controller and it worked fine for our trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


http://www.tdotperformance.ca/reese...2wYsi1DBqVjhknOV43dDmnwvjuMoEUvg6QRoCeiTw_wcB

This is what I have. I picked mine up for 30 on ebay. Does the trick. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimVT

bczoom said:


> I'll pile on and recommend the Tekonsha.
> 
> Wish you posted this 2 weeks ago.  I traded in a truck leaving a nice Tekonsha prodigy in the old truck.  _The new truck comes with controller built in._


i'm going to a 4x swap meet .  if I see one will it fit  most trucks ?I have a  2004 ford f 250


----------



## bczoom

I believe the Tekonsha's are universal.  Mine was in a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500.  It was my Dad's before that and he had a Ford.

At the time, their Prodigy was their top-end controller.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I used to sell tekonsha's they were good controllers and affordable too. count your brakes most controls on the low end of the price spectrum control 2 or 3 axles if 4 axles you will need the hd model intended for more axles


----------



## mla2ofus

My Tekonsha is about 10-12 yrs old and has worked well on lots of different tlrs. It's on it's second pickup. Most all controllers sell plug and play adapters to plug into factory prewired pickups. No splicing needed.
                                 Mike


----------



## jwstewar

I'll agree on the Tekonshas. I've had several. First was a Tekonsha Voyager on my S10. It worked great, but could be a little slow engaging the brakes. Bought a new truck and bought another Tekonsha Voyager. Used it and moved it to my current truck. It then got to the point it wouldn't apply the brakes automatically - but would still apply manually. I then installed a Tekonsha Prodigy P2 on it in 2007. I'm still using that controller and it works great with our 10k camper behind my Chevy 1500. I've also installed a Tekonsha Prodigy P3 in our Suburban. Functionality wise same as the P2, but easier to change and control with more advanced trouble shooting. I use both of them with 4 different trailers regularly every where from 1500 lbs to 10,000 and both work great.


----------

